# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in benen na ong. 1uur staan

## Elocin

Beste,

Ik "loop" al een tijdje met dit probleem.
Als ik ongeveer een uurtje (soms 45minuten, soms 1u 15min) sta, krijg ik veel last van mijn benen.
Op den duur weet ik bijna niet meer hoe ik dan moet staan..
Ook lopen doet veel pijn, en met auto rijden lukt het dan ook amper om normaal een koppeling in te trappen (vrij lichte koppeling).
Ik kan bijna nooit ergens even gezellig bij staan te praten, want de pijn komt elke keer wel als ik een tijdje sta.
Ook als ik daarna ga zitten blijven ze constant pijn doen.
Pas als mijn benen "rust" krijgen als ik op bed ga liggen zakt de pijn wat af.

Misschien handig om erbij te vermelden (ik weet niet of het ermee te maken kan hebben).
In 2007 heb ik een paard op mij gehad waardoor ik rugletstel heb opgelopen.
Wat voor letsel precies weten ze nog niet, maar ik heb ik regelmatig veel last van.
Een hernia was het volgens de dokter/huisarts in ieder geval niet.

Mvg

----------


## dotito

Misschien heb je last van etalagebenen.....

----------


## meneereddie

Hallo,

Het kan met zenuwafknelling te maken hebben, of een vaataandoening in beide benen. Laat je vaten eens controleren door een vaatspecialist, of de lage zenuwen door een neuroloog. 

Groetjes,

----------


## zimonzlot

Mensen met etalagebenen hebben doorgaans geen last met lang staan. Juist als ze een poosje lopen krijgen ze last en moeten ze even gaan rusten (stil staan voor de etage, vandaar de naam).

Wellicht is het zinvol om contact op te nemen met een fysiotherapeut. Rugletsel zou een mogelijk oorzaak kunnen zijn aangezien vanuit de rug o.a. de benen worden aangestuurd. Misschien zijn de benen sinds het ongeluk dermate verzwakt geraakt dat je de benen weer moet versterken om het staan langer te kunnen volhouden.

----------

